# a country over thinking turkey



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Is it me or are there a million more ways to cook a turkey then there were five years ago?

Take a thawed out 11# turkey, salt, sage maybe some bells seasoning. Put it breast side down on a rack over a pan and put in oven 375 f for 3 hours. done.

every time i get a free turkey from the grocery store, that is what i do and it kicks the but of any basted, fretted over bird on the block. maybe i get such a cheap bird that the preservetives tenderize it. ???









just venting over the holidays.

how do you cook your goose?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hear hear! I would agree with that. Keep it simple, and don't forget the pan gravy.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i like goose - especially the hong kong variety bbq'd with plum sauce.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

What ever happened to just eating it the normal way?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mareyo have you ever heard of a Turducken? A friend of mine has one in his freezer and it is a Turkey stuffed with a duck that is stuffed with a chicken. Have never tried one myself.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nikco,
I want to deep fry a turducken!!!

can you deep fry a brined, stuffed turkey?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I think all these methods exhisted 5 years ago. The change is that we have easier methods of communication which provides easier access for people to discover be it thru networks, cable, or the internet.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Somehow this really doesn't appeal to me. I am really not a fan of fried food. Except for fried clams in Maine and Tempura once in a while. 

I was discussing this frying turkey idea with a friend and she told me she recently saw someone do it on TV maybe that's why people tried it. The only advantage she said is that the turkey cooks in about 1 hour. 

Still I think the turkey would lack in flavours. Plus there would be no stuffing...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

mbrown,

I've heard that turducken wrapped in cockentrice is delicious braised and airdried, then reconstituted in brine.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)




----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You know Mareyo I think that the birds are bones. I mean that is the only way it would make sense to me otherwise it would be a huge mess. I am sure that in a few posts Chiu will point us to a web site with all the informatio.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

First off, I'm surprised. I generally try not to say too much about a food especially if I haven't tried it first.

Sisi, if you're not a fan of fried food, then that explains why fried turkey would not appeal to you. Fried turkey has more than express time going for it. It certainly does not lack in flavors. 

As with any dish, it depends on what you do with it. As a general rule fried turkeys are marinated or injected with seasoning. If anything, it has more of a true "turkey" taste because it hasn't been over cooked. The meat is most often more tender and succulent than oven roasting indicative of the "velveting" and "flash frying" method of the Asian tradition which makes everything from beef to chicken literally melt in your mouth. (I still to this day have yet to find this in American food.) Unless it's slices of turkey sandwich meat in a package, I usually find turkey too dry for my taste and end up smothering it in gravy or eating it with other things. I have a hard time eating it alone.

If you're worried about fat content. It actually retains less grease because the skin is immediately sealed, preventing the oil from soaking into the meat.

I agree with M brown, a majority of the time, the simpler the better. I don't understand how frying a turkey in all reality isn't as simple or more simple than oven roasting. The result is much quicker, just as flavorful, and much more succulent. (Not to mention the crispy skin!)

MaryeO,

You might suggest to your daughter next year to take some of the pan juices from the turkey and mix it in with the stuffing for more flavor.

This just goes to show how different we all are as human beings and what makes the world go around. This is what keeps everything interesting. 

How many times have you assumed something about food and found to a wonderful surprise that it tasted better than you thought? What would it be like if we could only eat 20 things cooked the exact same way all our lives? I just don't think you should knock it till you try it. And even then, there are so many different ways it can be done!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is a Turducken recipe:

http://www.chefpaul.com/turducken.html

Now I have never tried this, but based on my own experience, I have a tendency to not like a meal when everything has been "cooked in the same pot" so to speak because everything tastes the same. But again, I have not tried it, so who knows? Maybe I might like it.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

this is my recipe for "Noahs Ark"

first: 
take 2 of everyone of gods creatures (heads skin and internals removed) and carefully lay them out on the road on a plastic sheet and season with salt, pepper and garlic.

Take a steamroller (first wash the wheels and then spray with oil to prevent sticking) and slowly roll over the mound of creatures

as this happens, use a assistant to roll up and tie up the creatures into a roulade (your assistant may need help)

Poach this in a olympic sized swimming pool and voila, a meal with something for everyone.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Deeply twisted..................


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I'm don't know about sides, but I'm sure we could get into the Guiness Book of World Records, no problem...
Also WML.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Omg!!! I can't believe I did't check out this tread till today. Chrose I could'nt agree with you more that post by nicksu was the funniest thing Iv'e heard. I bought my staff into my office to have them enjoy this thread. I think you guys have a great sense of humer





























cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 12-01-2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

rain forest vinaigrette??!!??!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thanks for the laugh, Nick. I'd say the only person with a more twisted sense of humor than an Aussie would have to be an Aussie chef! Question, though. Are the animals de-boned first, or are the bones left in to be crushed by the steamroller as a calcium supplement?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

its probably very prudent to have a fork lift standing by to lift the roulade out of the pool.

hmm rainforest vinaigrette, sounds good, i have however tried forestberry herb and it tastes like ****

re: http://www.bushtucker.com.au/glosdat...icesvegetables

maybe we should hold a theoretical on "what side and sauce for Noahs Ark"

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited 12-02-2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

greg, i would have to say, the bones most definately need to be left in - osteoporosis is on the increase and as chefs with a vested interest in our customers and a duty of care, we need to increase our customers calcium intake.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

In keeping with the something for everyone theme of the dish, I recommend blending bechamel, espagnole, tomato, hollandaise, veloute, and demi together as the sauce. Nothing less than all six leading sauces would suffice.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hehe, this sauce needs a name.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

How about "special blend" sauce?

This reminds me of something...

When coming home from a long sail, the last meal on the boat is called "shipwreck stew". You make it by opening up all the leftover cans that lost their labels bouncing around in the galley, mix together, and heat. Spaghetti-o's, peaches, peas, yum?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nick, How about
BEESTOHOLLVEDE ?

cc


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

That's all well and good, but what's for dessert?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, we must compile a menu of biblical proportions built around "noahs ark" to produce the most ambitious meal ever - remember, no animal is too cute.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hey Cape, Beestohollvede works for me; it's got to be better than the acronym J&W chefs teach their students to help them remember the mother sauces (BETH VD). MaryeO, you can try it first, I'm just an idea guy!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks Greg,

Hey why don't we take two of every kind of tree from each continent (be sure to re plant)Make a big pile in the middle of Yankee sdadium ( I,m a mets fan) Turn it into a big smoker. Dry 1000 gallons of the dead sea for the salt and get 500 peppercorn bushes from Madagasgar. slow smoke for 40 days and 40 nights or until it springs back to the touch. (this way you know it's done)Season with sea salt and peppercorns and let rest one week before slicing. serve with the sauce on the side








cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

And Anna potatoes
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I didn't check this thread until today....Fried turkey is good...really juicy and yes you shoot it full of spices first. 
Turducken is deboned bridies stuffed with stuffings and stuffed in each other...it is wonderful too. Paul Prudhomme's is the one I've had. 
BETH VD...mannnnn
What are you cutting this "DISH" with?
I'm going to have to sleep on sides....


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ive spoken to the fire dept and they will lend us their "jaws of life" - but of course, we have to wash it before we give it back.


----------

